# Jobseeker Germany Refusal



## pane

It may be better to pay an immigration firm to do the visa application for you. This will cost you but may save time and stress. Good luck


----------



## abhijitroy

pane said:


> It may be better to pay an immigration firm to do the visa application for you. This will cost you but may save time and stress. Good luck


Sorry to hear that..Can you tell us the reason embassy gave for refusal?
What do you think, what might have went wrong..

Regards,
Abhijit


----------

